# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Grundstück-Garten und Bepflanzungen

## schiene

Das Haus steht,aber das Grundstück muss noch bepflanzt werden.Ein paar junge Bäume welcher uns später einmal Schatten spenden sollen haben
wir während der Urlaubszeit eingepflanzt.
Zwei ca.40 cm grosse Bäume bekamen wir von Bert einem befreundeten Holländer geschenkt.Sie wachesn sehr schnell (pro Jahr ca.2 Meter)
Die Äste das Baumes sind immer kreisförmig um den Stamm und werden sehr breit.Sie bieten später einen schönen schattigen Platz.(Bilder habe ich davon leider keine)

An der Hinterseite das Hauses,auf Nachbars Grundstück  stehen 3 Bäume welche etwa 15 Meter hoch waren.Um zu vermeiden das sie bei Sturm oder Blitzeinschlag
auf unser Dach fallen entschlossen wir uns diese radikal zu kürzen.Er war einverstanden und am nächsten Tag legten zwei Cousins von Somlak los....









ohne meine Unterstützung wäre das natürlich alles nicht so schnell gegangen :cool: 



die abgeschlagenen Äste mussten dann noch aus dem angrenzenten Tümpel vom Nachbarn entfernt werden



wird fortgesetzt.....

----------


## schiene

sieht zwar nicht mehr so schön wie vorher aus,aber das wächst auch schnell wieder zu....




im nächsten Urlaub werde ich mir so eine Benzinmotorsäge zulegen...

----------


## schiene

Eine Mauer wird das Nächste sein.Zuerst hinter dem Haus da bei starken Regen unser aufgeschütteter Boden immer mehr in den angrenzenten Tümpel vom Nachbarn fliest.Eine kleine behelfsmässige Lösung sieht zur Zeit so aus.

Die übrig gebliebenen Dachziegen habe ich eingraben lassen.Dann eine alte Plane mit paar Löschern versehen ,damit das Wasser ablaufen kann (so wächst fast kein Unkraut mehr)

----------


## schiene

Eigentlich sollte hier noch eine dünne Schicht Erde hin und dann Rasen,aber ein paar "Gewächse"haben 
wir trotzdem schon eingepflanzt.




aber auch andere Stellen auf dem Grundstück wurden stellenweise bepflanzt

----------


## schiene

einfach nur paar Bilder......

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Sind das denn keine wasserpflanzen?


Die habe ich immer in bachläufen ausgegraben. Stehen z.t. mitten im wasser.

O.k., vllt. schauen's auch nur so ähnlich aus.

----------


## schiene

....das weiß ich nicht,denke aber wenn es so wäre hätte Somlaks Mutter bestimmt was gesagt.
Sie kennt sich damit aus und würde sie garantiert umpflanzen.

----------


## wein4tler

Euer Domizil wird wirklich immer schöner.

----------


## schiene

> Euer Domizil wird wirklich immer schöner.


naja,das braucht noch bissel Zeit bis alles so ist wie wir es uns vorstellen.
Rechts und Links neben dem Zufahrtsweg werden wir noch einmal eine dünne Schicht
gute Erde aufschütten lassen.Dann soll alles mit Rasen ausgelegt werden.Aber wie gesagt,wir 
haben Zeit und sind eh erst wieder im März vor Ort.

----------


## schiene

*Der Baum muss weg*
Er steht genau auf der Grundstücksgrenze und demnächst möchte der Nachbar noch ein kleines Häuschen auf dem anliegenden Grundstück bauen.
Da der Baum sehr hoch und alt ist haben wir (wenn auch traurigen Herzens) beschlossen ihn fällen zu lassen.Auch einen kleineren welcher an der 
Grundstücksgrenze stand wurde gleich mit entfernt.



Zum beseitigen kamen 5 Arbeiter mit Motorsäge und den kleinen Lastwagen.Fällen und beseitigen dauerte ca.5 Std.
Kosten für alles 2500 Bath.

----------


## schiene

Der Baum wurde nach dem Fällen zerlegt und später bekamen wir noch aus dem Baumstamm entstandene Bretter (Holzlatten) zurück.

----------


## schiene

Nachdem die Bäume gefällt waren mussten noch die Baumstämme sammt Wurzeln entfernt werden.Dafür kam ein Bagger.Er brauchte über 2 Stunden um beide Wurzel zu entfernen und um
die dadurch entsandenen Löscher wieder zu verschießen.
Kosten:2800 Bath

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir nochmals etwas aufschüttel haben lassen pflanzten wir in vorab gekauften Betonringen einige Sträucher und Bäume.

----------


## schiene

Diese Seite muss noch mit Erde begradigt werden.
Später werden wir noch auf beiden Seiten Rasen legen lassen.

----------


## schiene

Hier mal Bilder von einer Bepflanzung 2012 und 2014.In den 2 Jahren sind sie schön gewachsen.

Hinter unserem Haus 2012




und 2014

----------


## schiene

Im März 2014 sah dann unser Grundstück so aus....




Die kleinere Seite wird irgendwann mit Rasen bepflanzt.Auf die größere Seite will ich meine private"Entertainmentecke (Bar-Billard-Dart-Musik) bauen lassen.Aber bis dahin ist noch Zeit.

----------


## schiene

In der Zwischenzeit hat sich einiges getan.

Die Seite auf welchem unser Haus steht ist mit verschiedenen Sträuchern und anderen Pflanzen bestückt.
Meist nehmen wir einen Betonring füllen diesen mit guter Erde auf und  dann wird gepflanzt.
Meist sind es Pflanzen mit schönen Blüten und auch viele welche einen angenehmen Duft verbreiten.
Nach den Namen dürft ihr mich aber nicht fragen.Bisher sind 90 % von denen welche wir gepflanzt haben 
gewachsen und gedeihen prächtig.
Da wir nächste Woche wieder in Thailand sind hat Schwiegermutter den "Garten" etwas pflegen lassen.

----------


## schiene

[

attach=config]9865[/attach]

----------


## frank_rt

ist ja toll was ihr da alles auf die beine gestellt habt.
sogar ein kleiner palast für den wssertank.
ich will ja nicht lästern, aber wer stand bei den figuren modell.

----------


## schiene

Da Rasen zu viel Wasser und Pflege braucht werden wir das  "Malaysian Grass"
pflanzen lassen.Mal sehen wo ich es her bekomme.
Eine Seite hab ich schon gefunden aber ich denke dass es auch bei uns in der Nähe
so etwas gibt.
http://www.thaigardendesign.com/land...ial-grass.html
 "Malaysian Grass"

----------

